# directed d2400 amps



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok so I have 2 directed 2400........ 400w @1 ohm/ [email protected] 2ohm/ and [email protected] ohm.... So I was wondering if I hook the two of them together. Would that double the watts per ohm? Would that make 800w @ 1ohm instead of 400? And 2400w @ 1 ohm instead of 1200? Please help I don't want to burn them up lol.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

RMS Power @ 4 ohms400 watts x 1 channelsRMS Power @ 2 ohms600 watts x 1 channelsRMS Power @ 1 ohm1200 watts x 1 channelsPeak Power Output2400 watts x 1 channels


You can NOT do what you are asking. The max power you can get from this amp is 1200w using a sub that is dual 2 ohm and wired in parallel thus resulting in a 1 ohm load. If you have a dual 2 ohm sub wired in series resulting in a 4 ohm load your amp will play at a max watt of 400 watts. It's all in your speaker wiring configuration that determine what watts the amp will push and what it is capable of as per it's specs. A true 1200 watts per sub in the right box will bang hard.. 

Google "speaker series parallel" and you will see all kinds of diagrams that will help.. 

Good Luck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

If these amp's can be strapped then this is an example. But I don't think so..


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

ok so I have this subs. Should wire them down to a 2 ohm load or 1ohm?
Size 12" Magnet 109 oz Power Handling 600 watts RMS/1200 peak Impedance dual 4 ohm v.c. Freq. Resp. 25Hz - 2500Hz Efficiency 84dB (1W/1M) Fs/Hz 32 Re 7.8 Qts 0.62 Vas/liter/ft3 32.07/1.13 Xmax 16mm Depth 7 3/8"


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

1 ohm mono and the amp will push 1200 watts. with 1 amp


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Or 1 sub + 1 amp each at 600 watts 2 ohm load "2 amp set up"


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok I wired them at 1 ohm but I think I might need bigger subs cause they sound good at half the volume then they seem to be overpowered


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

lil_chemito86 said:


> Ok I wired them at 1 ohm but I think I might need bigger subs cause they sound good at half the volume then they seem to be overpowered


I agree, you can tell by the size of the magnet these are entry level subs. 

Look for anything with a 3" voice coil "copper 4 layer" and a tripple stack magnet and you should be good for 1000 watt rms. Re Audio, DC Audio, Sundown, Fi btl, Skar Audio, Ascendant audio, These are just a few that will knock.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

adjust your gains those amps arent that clean and lookin at a sub telles u nothing.download the manuals online for find out amp specs.so much mis information on here..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> adjust your gains those amps arent that clean and lookin at a sub telles u nothing.download the manuals online for find out amp specs.so much mis information on here..


Not to have a bitching match here, but as just as important and informative the amp manuals with specs are informative so are the specs of the subs. Understanding what you are reading will tell you the non mis information here. Its obvious these subs just by the weight of the magnet here are single stack thus pointing to something inexpensive like a $69 dollar sony 12" or kenwood 12" and with that understood you are correct about turning down the gain as the high thd of these amps will run the coils hot and overpowered resulting in early failure of the coil. But as far as mis-information here there is none, the wiring examples are correct and the overpowered subs point to what the other guy stated... need better subs... for what those amps do offer as far as power might as well get some subs that will hang. But thanks for the gain info that will help him not blow them up at least until he up grades...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

DETONATER said:


> Not to have a bitching match here, but as just as important and informative the amp manuals with specs are informative so are the specs of the subs. Understanding what you are reading will tell you the non mis information here. Its obvious these subs just by the weight of the magnet here are single stack thus pointing to something inexpensive like a $69 dollar sony 12" or kenwood 12" and with that understood you are correct about turning down the gain as the high thd of these amps will run the coils hot and overpowered resulting in early failure of the coil. But as far as mis-information here there is none, the wiring examples are correct and the overpowered subs point to what the other guy stated... need better subs... for what those amps do offer as far as power might as well get some subs that will hang. But thanks for the gain info that will help him not blow them up at least until he up grades...


Since im in a mood i will express some fats.the weight of a magnet means abosolutely nothing.a 3 pound neo will generare double the actual motor force of a ferrite ten times it size.and lets not get into to coil specs and well as spider packs or cone materials..this is what i do i know alot about it and my game elevates daily..but its not a argument most have no clue what a woofer amp is is in a car anyhow as along as shit shakin there happy..well not me..:rimshot:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> Since im in a mood i will express some fats.the weight of a magnet means abosolutely nothing.a 3 pound neo will generare double the actual motor force of a ferrite ten times it size.and lets not get into to coil specs and well as spider packs or cone materials..this is what i do i know alot about it and my game elevates daily..but its not a argument most have no clue what a woofer amp is is in a car anyhow as along as shit shakin there happy..well not me..:rimshot:


I can agree with you. I don't feel the need to know it all but when looking at helping someone through internet with out seeing and given the supplied info there is enough information to believe he was or is working with low end or entry level speakers since most in that range have little to nothing in the guts of the speaker. There was enough info to guide him in the right direction... As far as elevating game.. I've been doing this shit before 2 live crew came out with Ghetto Bass converting JSE powered eq's into passive.. taking apart Jensen tri axle for the tweets and running everything separate. lol Once a bass head always a bass head. bottom line is we would have fun tweeking each others systems... And I'm still looking for the right subs... my 20th Colossus is a monster and my current 2 cvx 15's can't hang. there ok but I'd rather have some HD American Bass subs or Mayhem's Right... :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I do have the amp at about 3/4 of the gain..and the bass knob at 1/2 way... I really don't think the Subs can handle it. How about alpines type r? 1500w. Size 10". Both opinions are welcome. But common guys no need to fight. I really appreciate you help.


----------



## Dreamer62 (Nov 3, 2005)

DETONATER said:


> If these amp's can be strapped then this is an example. But I don't think so..


these amps can be strapped


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

lil_chemito86 said:


> Ok so I have 2 directed 2400........ 400w @1 ohm/ [email protected] 2ohm/ and [email protected] ohm.... So I was wondering if I hook the two of them together. Would that double the watts per ohm? Would that make 800w @ 1ohm instead of 400? And 2400w @ 1 ohm instead of 1200? Please help I don't want to burn them up lol.


 i had two of them at 1.5 ohms each on two w7 13s...over heated and turned off..


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dreamer62 said:


> these amps can be strapped


Yes.. I was lookin at the manual today. At shows how to hook one sub to two amps. But what does it mean? More watts per ohm?


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Guy affored me 2 Sundown Audio SA-8s with a ported box for $200? How would this subs do with one of these amps


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

Guy affored me 2 Sundown Audio SA-8s with a ported box for $200? How would this subs do with one of these amps


----------



## lil_chemito86 (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=534034&stc=1&d=1346437673


----------

